# Sad Days



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The Past few days have been really sad for Sharon and I---Her Brother Ed Who had just sold his plumbing business and was planning retirement . He's 61 had a minor heart surgery 2 days ago and was recovering in the hospital---Yesterday afternoon I was visting him at the hospital-He was feeling well except for some pain from the cut---They brought his supper at 5:30 --When Ed started to eat a blood clot entered his Brain and he had a massive stroke---Will know more on the damage in the next 48-72 hours-----The doctors said there is damage -just don't know how much---They tryed to remove the blockage but couldn't---Ed needs all the prayers he can get---Thanks My Friends for your PRAYERS--skip& sharon*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear Skip, will pray for him and hope its minor.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this Skip, thoughts and best wishes from across the pond.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Will hope for the best Skip, prayers sent from the North.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sad to hear. Will hope for the best. Prayers sent for Ed. Hope Sharon and yourself are doing ok.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sending prayers, Skip.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Skip, our thought and prayers go out to Ed and all the family.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Prayers sent from our family to yours.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Ed, Skip . We'll pray that he has a swift recovery. You and Sharon take care of each other and let me know if we can help.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Prayers sent for Ed and family. Hope for the family.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Hope he has a full and speedy recovery. We will keep him in our thoughts and prayers at the Hortontoter household.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ed showed some signs of improvement today--just enought to get hopes up--his whole right side is not responding but his left side is strong---also he has said a few words----all your well wishes and prayers are truly helping Thanks for caring---Skip & Sharon*


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

very sorry to hear the bad news. Best of luck in the recovery.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hope its just temporary with his right side Skip.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is horrible to hear Skip ! Prayers for his recovery and strength for your family.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the bad news. I hope things get better for Ed.


----------

